# Datu Hartman Presents site is now Live!



## James Miller (Aug 15, 2011)

Since the late 1980s Datu Tim Hartman has been hosting martial arts   seminars. He soon gained the reputation for hosting some of the best   events in the region. Eventually, Datu Hartman expanded into running   training camps, tournaments, and even international martial art tours.  Datu Hartman Presents website is devoted to the events that are produced  by Datu Tim  Hartman.

http://datuhartmanpresents.com/


----------

